# Free TF2 Weekend



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2010)

This weekend, plus 50% off.

Get to pre-loading, maggots!

[now on the mac]


----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2010)

Just read up on the whole Mac dealy, nice to see it opening up to more people.
I might get on and play some time.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just read up on the whole Mac dealy, nice to see it opening up to more people.
> I might get on and play some time.


Now Mac players get a Mac-only hat!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

Also if you watch the video you get to see Engie's new shotgun. Also I get earbuds ahaehehehe


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Whether I buy TF2 or not, I am gonna do the free weekend and get some earbuds!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2010)

I knew it, I *censored.3.0*ing knew it. God damn *censored.1.3*s. Sneaky hints.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2010)

wow.. my Steam 
[along with iTunes etc {see http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7372843/1/ for details}] 
would break down on this perfect moment -_-...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

>


Is...is this really how TF2 looks like now?

God damn Macs.  Have to casualize everything.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind really it will take some getting used to though.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally <3 I've waited so long for TF2 on my Mac and not only do I get it, I also get god damn earbuds!


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 10, 2010)

aaaah this menu is so ********


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

6GB would take 3 days with my internet. T.T

Oh well, I will buy it eventually...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> 6GB would take 3 days with my internet. T.T
> 
> Oh well, I will buy it eventually...


BUY NOW, DOWNLOAD LATER. >:U


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-but I want to get Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker!

So many games, so little money. ;-;


----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on sale now. You'll miss out... again.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TF2 has been on sale like 10 times this past year.  If you still don't own it, then you probably shouldn't get it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TF3?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2010)

I lol'd.
It's the Halo saga all over again.

"You have earbuds, eh?"
"Yes sir, I do."
You have been banned from the server.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I lol'd.
> It's the Halo saga all over again.
> 
> "You have earbuds, eh?"
> ...


omg butthurt pcfags

macs are the best ur just mad

how do i airblast??


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's simple.  Just right cli-

Oh nevermind.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be so mad, considering they can only activate the blue portal xD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, I have a mac and there is an option so you can right click so really it's not a valid argument.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Control+Click to right click.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Control+Click to right click.


or do what any smart person and go to mouse preferences and set it to if you click towards the right it right clicks.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut r prefrences??


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop contradicting yourself.  The reason people buy a Mac in the first place is because they aren't good with computers.  So obviously you macfags aren't going to know how to change mouse preferences.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a physical mouse.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 11, 2010)

THEY GET A HAT!!!1!1!1

I need to get something for windows that runs mac so I can run the mac steam in it to obtain hat!!!1! :crookedsmily:


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

To the *censored.3.0*ers talking about right-clicking: this isn't 1998 anymore, that's not even an issue.  I use a Logitech mouse to play TF2.

Anyways, this game is so addicting it should be illegal.


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a ten year wait between TF1 and TF2.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been playing the living *censored.2.0* out of this game. I love it SO MUCH.

Thoughts:
-Pyro = <3
-Spies = easy bait.
-Heavies = cheap as hell.
-Demomen = cheap as hell.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no.

Magic Mouse has a right click.

I've been getting called a 'macfag' online frequently. Usually after I set everyone on fire and kill them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Changed my opinion. Heavies are now COMPLETE BULL*censored.2.0*. All they have to do is have a Medic get behind them and they just hold down the mouse and barely aim.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Changed my opinion. Heavies are now COMPLETE BULL*censored.2.0*. All they have to do is have a Medic get behind them and they just hold down the mouse and barely aim.


let's not consider the possibility that your team is *censored.2.0*

no, the class is overpowered


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you wearing the free headphones?
If so, they're jealous.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

So if you're playing TF2 on a Mac you can play with PC players?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> So if you're playing TF2 on a Mac you can play with PC players?


yes.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay, I'm having success now.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been getting a little better at this, and've been playing as an Engineer.
Unfortunately, I've been having connection issues.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I've been getting a little better at this, and've been playing as an Engineer.
> Unfortunately, I've been having connection issues.


Engineer is a good starter character but i suggest you try out other characters


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got 500 kills with the Pyro. I wanted a hat. : (


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been playing as others. Engi's just my favorite so far.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Tell you what, it's hard out here for a Pyro. We can't really be close-quarters kings the way the game is now. If you take a look on Valve's forums, the Pyro board is full of suggestions and whatnot. Hopefully they act on this soon.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe Pyro is my best character, which is unfortunate.  I've never managed to get more than 9 kills in a life before, though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I believe Pyro is my best character, which is unfortunate.  I've never managed to get more than 9 kills in a life before, though.


He's my best too. And he's awesome. I just wish they gave him some more identity. (For example, cementing his role as an ambush character by making him have higher jump, making him faster, or adding some other kind of movement/stealth capability.) 

Because right now I feel like Pyros are at a huge disadvantage in terms of their close quarters counterparts. (Scouts are way quicker, flame can't hit them, Heavy has huge ramp up damage and tons of health, Demos and Soldiers can work well in close quarters too.)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scouts shouldn't present much of a problem because of their low health.  Set them on fire at least once and then airblast them away.  If you can't reach them with fire, then try and scare them away with your shotgun.

As for heavies, you never want to face them on open ground.  You're going to want to set him on fire, airblast him, run behind a corner, and begin pelting him with flare gun shots as he starts chasing you around each corner.  Use his speed against him.

You can airblast back anything Demos and Soldiers shoot at you, so they won't be a problem once you gain enough experience.


Also, something that I want to mention is if you really want to be a credit to team, make sure to airblast back ubers.  If you see an ubered Demoman/Heavy/Pyro making a run for one of your friendly sentries, start airblasting back either the medic or his partner.  If you airblast the medic far enough, his medigun will be too far away to uber his partner.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> flare gun shots


there's your problem.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm not the one with the problem.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's still a problem.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been trying to improve my compression blast skills, definitely. Right now it's just more luck if I kill someone by using it or if I create some good separation.

I feel like I could dominate anyone using those tactics (W+M1 set ablaze, shotgun any runners, compression blast heavies and rockets away) in a one-on-one situation, but usually, so much *censored.2.0* is going on around me that it's hard to focus on anything but just trying to set everyone on fire and get out of there.

As far as getting owned, I've definitely been getting a lot better at not letting that happen, but it's just hard when I have to get so close while four of the most powerful classes own me at that distance- the distance that should be for me to own.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

Question: Does the Mac TF2 have all the same updates as PC?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Question: Does the Mac TF2 have all the same updates as PC?


Yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you playan on 32 man servers?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually, yeah.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably why there is such a *censored.2.0*storm.  If it bothers you, then I'd recommend moving to some 24 player servers.  Kolvo has one that he's very fond of.  Theville.org 24/7 warpath was it's name, I think.

Personally, I don't mind the 32 player mayhem.  You might get used to it eventually?


----------



## Otter (Jun 16, 2010)

I personally think you should go about playing other classes more besides Pyro. TF2 easily blends RPG like qualities with the class system, which makes others trump others easily. ex.: Heavies > Pyros, Snipers > Heavies,  Spies > Snipers, Pyros > Spies.

If Valve really did take all of your ideas into the game then the Pyro will easily be overpowered. This game is perfect (although I think the Sniper's SMG needs a buff because nearly no Snipers still use it in comparison to Jarate and the Razorback).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, I have tried playing some of the other classes (Scout is pretty fun, but underpowered. Being a Medic can be alright too.), but none of them have the combination of firepower and the overall unique role that I enjoy having. Plus, I love setting *****es on fire.

I miraculously reflected a crit arrow back at a Sniper and killed him. Had something else to add, but I forgot.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

32 MAN INSTA RESPAWN 24/7 CTF_2FORT GAIS

The only kind of 2fort I can stand is pl_2fort, which is admittedly a whole lot of fun.

Also, as far as 32 man mayhem goes, it all depends on the map, and whether or not it can really support that many people and still be functional and enjoyable. Case and point, pl_badwater can work well with 32 people, but ctf_2fort? Way too big of a cluster given how 2fort is designed.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been doing a lot better. I've found that what separates a Pyro from a good Pyro is the ability to use the Compression Blast effectively.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Fun.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I've been doing a lot better. I've found that what separates a Pyro from a good Pyro is the ability to use the Compression Blast effectively.


Yup.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6v4v_vQ440

That video is a good example of Pyros to their full potential.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Hehehehe~

It's so fun firing at enemies as an Engi, then when they follow you to try and finish you off, leading them right to your sentry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Hehehehe~
> 
> It's so fun firing at enemies as an Engi, then when they follow you to try and finish you off, leading them right to your sentry.


Engineer is the laziest class out there. (Not saying I don't appreciate them, though.)


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _can_ be for the people who don't want to get in on the action, although I admit, the good majority of them out there just camp out at resupply and occasionally run down to fix their sentry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1: Build a Sentry. (or Teleport at the spawn)
2: Go back to Resupply.
3: Build Dispenser.

The Engineer class, ladies and gents!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would post something about not generalizing, but then I realized you've got 95% of Engis nailed.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the Engineer update will provide some incentive to do something more. Hopefully, some more helpful team based buildings.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 17, 2010)

what's tf2


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A shotgun upgrade would also help, in my opinion. Current one's not much.
And yeah, new buildings would bring a little more to the class.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I wish the *censored.3.0*ing Pyro had a slightly better shotgun. But anyway, yeah, I'm hoping they won't take the easy route and just add more Sentry stuff. The Sentry doesn't need any upgrading. As far as the class itself goes, the Engineer has the most potential for new additions, so I'm not surprised that they saved it for last.

The question is, after the Engineer gets an update... what's next?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've already revealed the new shotgun.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT WHERE.

Man, I'm not in the loop at all.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, neither am I. Show me.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it:

http://www.teamfortress.com/macupdate/

Engi's carrying it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> what's tf2


what's google



And quit badmouthing engies you guys.  They're an important class when it comes to defending bases, and dispensers offer a valuable replacement for medics.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks weird, I have no clue what it would possibly do.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to badmouth engineers, just _lazy_ engineers.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.

I GUESS I'M JUST TOO LAZY TO BUILD TELEPORTERS FOR YOU THEN


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you those are vital

:c


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Spy.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 17, 2010)

how well does the game play?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> how well does the game play?


Very well. I had played it on the XBox before, and it was alright, but on the PC/Mac, it is such a *censored.3.0*ing blast. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it might deploy into a portable level 1 sentry. But then you would lose your shotgun until picked up again.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, that's what I love to see in my face- a portable Sentry.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A level 1 which is easily escaped.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't mean to beat a dead horse, but, what's everyone's favorite class and why?

For me, it's the Pyro, for obvious reasons. But my second favorite would definitely be the Scout. I hate that he's underpowered, but he's a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Don't mean to beat a dead horse, but, what's everyone's favorite class and why?
> 
> For me, it's the Pyro, for obvious reasons. But my second favorite would definitely be the Scout. I hate that he's underpowered, but he's a lot of fun to play with.


Demoman, then Heavy.

I play Melee demoman, and if your facing one or two people person they're usually really easy to beat. And if there is a large group grab your pipebomb launcher and dominate with spread damage.

Heavy because he's good at holding back ubers, he's a good tank, he's powerful but he's slow, but his pros _heavy_ out the cons. Also he has a portable medic so it's all good if you need to heal.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Don't mean to beat a dead horse, but, what's everyone's favorite class and why?
> 
> For me, it's the Pyro, for obvious reasons. But my second favorite would definitely be the Scout. I hate that he's underpowered, but he's a lot of fun to play with.


Spy. Back stabs


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macs also have right click.  Even without the Magic Mouse.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Don't mean to beat a dead horse, but, what's everyone's favorite class and why?
> 
> For me, it's the Pyro, for obvious reasons. But my second favorite would definitely be the Scout. I hate that he's underpowered, but he's a lot of fun to play with.


Spy is my favourite class, I like being sneaky. I've been playing alot of Pyro/Soldier lately and doing well with them.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget about demomen that was fun on Turbine.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, demo too in fact.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spy. Sneaky is the way to go. Plus, it's just plain fun backstabbing unsuspecting victims.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried out Pyro, and Fabio, you're damn right. It is a lot of fun. For me, it's Pyro -> Engineer -> Spy.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 20, 2010)

Pyro/Soldier/Spy master race.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well depends on my mood...  I like being soldier a lot, I can rocket jump 

Sniper is fun if I feel like sitting back,
Scout is just awesome until you run into a pyro or heavy in too close a range 
 but I also enjoy filling needed roles..


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> but I also enjoy filling needed roles..


If there's nobody one Medic, or too few... I'll switch over and see if I can lend a hand.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2010)

Medic isn't for me. I have to be getting kills. Told you Jak.

Just got 1,000 kills with the Pyro. Now, all I need is the 1,000,000 points of fire damage... I'm 20% of the way there. Still working on my Scout game. Still suck.


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

so.. its free?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> so.. its free?


No, was a while back now. Just the thread never got changed since then.


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

awww. i so would have gotten it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2010)

Medic, I like helping out people more then actually doing the main work.

Or scout for their speed, sometimes spy for stealth.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2010)

Huge problem: changing from Scout to Pyro. Huge change.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gosh, I wanted this game to begin with, this just made it worse D:

I may have to spend the 20 dollars to get it now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

I might just buy the Orange Box so I don't have to download it, it would take me 2 days. ;-;


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Huge problem: changing from Scout to Pyro. Huge change.


-scratches head-
You do know that the game doesn't force you to always play one class or the other. And people usually care less to what you play. I mean, most people just play what they want and have fun with that.

@Nevermore: Just because you buy the discs doesn't change that you still have to download it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious?


FFFFFUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I might just buy the Orange Box so I don't have to download it, it would take me 2 days. ;-;


this, for 10 more dollars you get portal and plenty of half life 2 to go through both of which are game of the year worthy titles.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have Portal.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm I don't entirely know what you mean like this... he means he wants to get better at a different class so he can play both and be credit to team... not saying he is forced to be something different


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, and I am under the impression pielover and Zex thought this game was free once and it wasn't. It was just a weekend like the title said. You still have to buy the game to continue playing. :s
It was also just 10 dollars when it was on that free weekend. Now it's $20, but the Orange Box is much more of a better option.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol should have just bought the orange box then


----------



## Otter (Jun 20, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah brah, he just consistently announces here that he is switching like he always plays that/those single class(es).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2010)

Medic, the only class I'm useful as so far. Besides Sniper, but I still do a poor job.


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Medic, the only class I'm useful as so far. Besides Sniper, but I still do a poor job.


But...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SNOIPAH'S A GUD JOB, MAIT!</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to think being a Pyro was tough.

What. The *censored.3.0*. Was I thinking.

That was all before I started using the Scout. Holy *censored.3.0*. Completely different animal. There are some situations where being a Scout is totally not viable, though. Tips?

*censored.3.0* you, Otter.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 21, 2010)

scout is pretty much dead if you end up within 10 ft of a pyro or heavy when they are aware of you, best course is A run B shoot and hope they are damaged   If you get the force a nature pyros become easier to deal with cause you can push them away, but doesn't really neutralize heavies...


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

Scout is for the objectives, mostly.  He can be effective in a surprise or hit-and-run situation, but he's still best when rushing objectives.

You just gotta get behind people and BONK BONK BONK BONK BONK BONK.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Scout is for the objectives, mostly.  He can be effective in a surprise or hit-and-run situation, but he's still best when rushing objectives.
> 
> You just gotta get behind people and BONK BONK BONK BONK BONK BONK.


scouts still rock snipers to death, spys just cause you move faster,  engineers kill you with a sentry up, demomen is a close match, generally determined by whether they are using stickies and waiting for you or if you find them off guard, soldiers you gotta dodge..., pyro stay out of fire range, heavy is just difficult to kill, medic you can, but they normally have a buddy, 

sooo really yeah you have to get good to take on most classes, however you count as 2 for capturing points, are the fastest unit for capture the flag


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm having trouble deciding between the Scattergun and the Force-A-Nature. At one point, I'll like one, and then I'll switch opinions again.


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I used to think being a Pyro was tough.
> 
> What. The *censored.3.0*. Was I thinking.
> 
> ...


So lemme get something straight: you accept no constructive criticism at all, and respond to it with direct insults? Boo hoo.
Then I can't help you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clearly had no idea what I was saying beforehand. Sporge had the right idea.

Who the *censored.3.0* are you, anyway?


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I really saw was you insisting on playing Pyro just because of your name and sometimes playing Scout.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly why I play Pyro. Because of my username.


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My name on Steam is Solgineer and it is much more direct than yours and I actually play alongside those two Sniper and Heavy alot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does my sarcasm always fail to be picked up?


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the internet DOES have that tendency.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 21, 2010)

> I used to think being a Pyro was tough.



being a good, credit to team pyro, yeah, i guess

meh



> That was all before I started using the Scout. Holy *censored.3.0*. Completely different animal.



most of the classes are pretty different :x



> There are some situations where being a Scout is totally not viable, though.



as there are with the pyro, though those seem to be a lot less common.  class versatility is great and you should focus on all of them at one point or another.



> Tips?



haven't read through the thread so i dunno if they've been posted, but just some general, basic *censored.2.0* that you probably already figured out:

if you're going through a fairly open area, whip out the pistol.  closed quarters, scattergun.  

the bat is weak in comparison to other melee weapons, but swings faster than all of them as well.  if you're able to sneak up on an enemy, the scattergun is typically faster in sending them back to spawn.  just use what you think is best.

you've played pyro so i'm sure you're aware of how useful this is for almost ANY class, but get behind people.  get creative, use your speed and doublejump to get into their side of the map and ambush them, get up close behind them, and kill them in <4 scattergun shots without even having to aim.

run.  don't go into a conflict and stay there, run in, do some damage, run out, heal, repeat.  might not be able to do much on your own but with some of your team attacking as well, it's a great help if you know what you're doing.

don't use teleporters, don't get pissed if medics don't heal you, and expect to die a lot until you get the hang of things.

also, this.  note, though: the pyro's afterburn damage has been nerfed.  dunno to what, but i know it isn't as high as it was.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 21, 2010)

I did a 3v1 match on dustbowl and dominated all 3 of my opponents it was pretty freaking sweet


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 21, 2010)

*Changes sensitivity by .3*

*Starts doing awesome*

: D


----------

